# Question.



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Is there any way to tell who is responding to who if they don't use the "quote" function?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

No, sorry.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry I missed this yesterday!

If you are talking about Having a Wife with a Past

*8. Be supportive of others and their desire to have happier, healthier relationships.*

*11. No hijacking threads.*

The thread devolved from a legit question to an ideological sling fest which was developing a nasty tone that is an anathema to General Relationships.

Instead of wholesale deleting over half of the thread, (which I was getting ready to do) I closed it. If you or the OP want to hash it out on the forum, I think a more broadly based discussion would be awesome in Politics and Religion.

If it was another thread, feel free to PM me!


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

NP. I don't have a thing against opinionated threads, but when the thread starts dragging out terms like "feminazi," it's not just an opinionated thread, but is now a political one instead of a debate over relationship advice.

There might be some more threads that could be moved. This one just stood out in GR for me.


----------

